# Giving away bet-at-home account with money



## v4n p3rs13 (May 16, 2011)

Hello!
I am selling bet-at-home.com account that has 610 euros on it. The reason I am selling this account is that bet-at-home is not supported in my country. I didn't know that. You can take this account and withdraw money if bet-at-home is supported in your country.

The price of this account is 80 euros. Payment can be done via Moneybookers, PayPal and AlertPay.

I can also post a screenshot proof of my account.

If you are interested, contact me at email info@eship-studio.com or msn v4n_p3rs13@hotmail.com


----------

